# White bass



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Witnessed Actual spawning a.m., the end is coming soon.
Kept the last 8 for dinner but thats it for me,








There're ok but if I eat anymore fish this season it'll be saugeye.
Everything I tried produced a bite.
View attachment 305129
If your going to get-em, get-em now 
Any reports from the northern part of the S/ W ??
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## zaqxsw (Jul 19, 2009)

Do you just use a fly rod? (it's in a lot of your pics) Just from shore? It seems like you are near feeder streams? Sorry, lots of questions...

Yep! Got them at Cowan. Just kept a half a dozen. All 13" - 14". Almost all still had eggs! I wonder why the females bite?

Does anyone know if they spawn before, or after crappie?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

zaqxsw said:


> Do you just use a fly rod? (it's in a lot of your pics) Just from shore? It seems like you are near feeder streams? Sorry, lots of questions..
> Does anyone know if they spawn before, or after crappie?


 White bass are spawning now in my area.
Occasionally I use a spinning rod but I fly fish the majority of the time.
In spring most of my fishing is wading creeks, Ohio river tribs or tribs to local reservoirs, with all the precipitation we've had this season finding clear fishable condtions on the larger rivers(Lmr/ Gmr) has been tough and unfortunately it looks like more rain in the forecast. In June/July I like to fish the "jumps"(boat required ) at Rcky-frk and Cowan with a spinning rod.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

zaqxsw said:


> Do you just use a fly rod? (it's in a lot of your pics) Just from shore? It seems like you are near feeder streams? Sorry, lots of questions...
> 
> Yep! Got them at Cowan. Just kept a half a dozen. All 13" - 14". Almost all still had eggs! I wonder why the females bite?
> 
> Does anyone know if they spawn before, or after crappie?


I always fish the head waters upstream until the 1st good rapids when white bass are spawning. where I fish they spawn before the crappie. usually the white bass moves in as the walleye are moving out where the waters have eyes.
sherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> I always fish the head waters upstream until the 1st good rapids


 Same with me, normally the first two or three pools in a trib are the hot spots unless it's a really small one.
This season the fishing has been exceptionally good in my area for both size and numbers of fish and I hope to make at least a few more trips-----  more rain.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Disappointing morning, picked the wrong creek or maybe the cool front ??
Numbers weren't tooo bad but size was certainly lacking.





















Did get one bigger fish 







And-- finders keepers







Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Same with me, normally the first two or three pools in a trib are the hot spots unless it's a really small one.
> This season the fishing has been exceptionally good in my area for both size and numbers of fish and I hope to make at least a few more trips-----  more rain.
> Good luck and good fishing


i know a guy.....who has a boat


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> i know a guy.....who has a boat


 Is that man catching any fish? 
I've got a yard full of boats, canoes and yaks, never use them anymore 
I can't stay out of the creeks.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Better day today and I made it a 14 hour fishing marathon.
Size was still not as good as some previous days but better than Saturday and most of the female fish had obvious dropped their eggs 







View attachment 305785

It was nice to see some clear water and finally see some fish chase the fly near the surface.







I'm hopeful to fish a.m. but Tues I'm heading to Ky for a few days and sadly the majority of fish will probably be gone from the crks when I return, sure has been a fun season.








Also added another stick bait to my depleted collection 







Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bbsoup (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice Chucks.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Clear eyes ?
Yellow eyes ?








Always wondered about the cause of this and I've done some research on this but could never find any definitive reason for the difference in eye color. Some streams have a larger percentage of clear eye fish and some have few.
Not scientific but it seems lake fish make up a larger percentage of clear eye fish than river fish , 
Just Genetics?? Similar to the black nose crappie.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

garhtr said:


> View attachment 305843
> 
> Clear eyes ?
> Yellow eyes ?
> ...


I think the eyes have something to do with the spawn...not sure.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

*


Shad Rap said:



I think the eyes have something to do with the spawn...

Click to expand...

The species epithet chrysops is Greek meaning "golden eye." *
This is the only thing I've been able to find out about eye color "not much".
I have always been curious why a few lack the bright yellow color. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

garhtr said:


> *
> The species epithet chrysops is Greek meaning "golden eye." *
> This is the only thing I've been able to find out about eye color "not much".
> I have always been curious why a few lack the bright yellow color.
> Good luck and good fishing !


I think white bass are supposed to have yellow eyes...striped bass are supposed to have clear eyes...at least that's what I read anyway...who knows...theres no stripers around here...
Eye color may change during the spawn that's all I can see...have you caught them with yellow eyes throughout the year?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Shad Rap said:


> .I know theres really no stripers around here


 There's a few, I'll catch one or two every year in the lower lmr and white water rivers, 
Ky or WV stock some and they end up on our side of the river and Indiana stocks Bville or did at one time.
I've never gotten a really big one but there're a few out there.
(I'd rather catch Wbass )
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

garhtr said:


> There's a few, I'll catch one or two every year in the lower lmr and white water rivers,
> Ky or WV stock some and they end up on our side of the river and Indiana stocks Bville or did at one time.
> I've never gotten a really big one but there're a few out there.
> (I'd rather catch Wbass )
> Good luck and good fishing !


Well I meant in abundance I guess...when I think striper I think deep, deep water...guess thats not always the case though.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Is that man catching any fish?
> I've got a yard full of boats, canoes and yaks, never use them anymore
> I can't stay out of the creeks.
> Good luck and good fishing !


He ALWAYS catches fish


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Better day today and I made it a 14 hour fishing marathon.
> Size was still not as good as some previous days but better than Saturday and most of the female fish had obvious dropped their eggs
> View attachment 305787
> View attachment 305785
> ...


Love the chuckle taylors


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Love the chuckle taylors


Those are my water clarity indicators 
I judge my whole fishing season on how many pairs of those I wear out each year-- 3 or more pairs and I know I fished enough 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

